# The Great MPG Thread



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Post your average highway and city MPG, as well as your truck model/engine/year

Lets see what the averages are

Im doing this because a guy who owns a 92 toyota 2wd standard cab claims 28mpg average.


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

+ mileage, transmission, tires size, lifts or lowers if any, and any recent work done.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

94 Hardbody 2.4/5spd

Stock everything, but lowered 3"/4".

24mpg pretty consistently, combination city/highway driving.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

97 HB 2wd, stock everything/recent tuneup

only city measureable so far, 18mpg..BLEH!!!


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

its true i had a 94 toyota 2wd i got 28-30 mpg then i had a 93 toy 4wd it got 17 now i have a 95 nissan 4wd 4cyl 5sp standard cab i get 18-20 combined mostly hwy miles


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

At what speeds?


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

around 60 avg


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

alot of this depends on altitude, age of vehicle, gas used (quality) How you shift, idle time, warm up time, over 65 on freeway, night time driving blah blah blah.. etc.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

But you should see some trends and some ball park averages show up, eh?!


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh man....there's already a huge thread about this that just finally cooled off a few weeks ago..:balls:


----------



## sohc_student (Aug 11, 2008)

93 2WD V6

21 mpg if I take it easy, 18 if I'm stomping on it


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

93 HB 2.4 5sp 4x4 running 31x10.50 r15 tires
Sits up pretty high, think it has a factory lift.

I get about 17 mpg out of mine, blah
kinda sucks but thats the price to pay for runnin big tires on a 4 cyl.


----------



## fleissman (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine is a 95 4x4 v6 auto all stock

I get about 17 mpg highway and about 15 mpg city. Driving style is both grandma and leadfoot clown.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, this leads me to think something is wrong with mine, 4 cyl HB 2wd single cap, all new ign components, premium gas, easy driving, 17-18mpg...


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

forget the premium gas, you are wasting your money and I would even go so far as to say you are losing mileage as the engine can't burn it that easily so you might be using more than you have to.

And you will not get more than 21 in that truck.. too many things working against it. Its also not a very economical motor anyways ( at least not from a mpg perspective) Wasn't designed to be so.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

I DONT need premium? Good to hear, the books kind of comfusing on that, must use 87 AKI or 91 RON. Well, 87 and 91 are reg and premium in this state, and i cant find AKI or RON on the pumps!


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, BTW, asked a 2wd/king cab frontier owner at work, he gets around 20-21, but he is INSANELY obsessed with fuel mileage, so he drive to match, and he has the uber efficient (compared to our iron lumps) QR25DE.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

87 is the average between RON ( 91) and MON ( 83) ron is research octane and mon is motor octane.

AKI is anti knock index and is the correct abbreviation to look for.

look on the little yellow square with the 87 number on it.. you will see R+M/2 or something like that..

and his QR25DE is a direct descendant of our KA24E motor and although its more efficient it weighs alot more, is a bigger motor AND truck and has more smog stuff on it.


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

I average 23 MPG if I keep it on 55 MPH. I have a 1997 single cab 4wd, 5sp, 4 cyl. and drive an average of 100 miles round trip a day to work. This truck has 175000 miles on it and while I change the oil religiously it hasn't been tuned up in about 2 years. This is based on all hwy. miles driven in the mountains of N.C. Once I get up over 60 MPH I find the mileage goes to about 19 MPG. I had a 1983 toyota 4x4 that averaged 28 MPG but that was in the day when these trucks were built more for economy and less for power. I drove like an old lady out of necessity because of the $4.00 per gallon gas prices we experianced this summer. I do it now because I think it became a habit.


----------



## jaxxman (Aug 14, 2008)

I get 20mpg no matter what I do on average, but when I'm running 85mph on the interstate, its about 18... can't complain with about 175K miles
and doesn't burn oil

94 HB Kingcab V6 4x4


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

rockcrusher44 said:


> ..... I drove like an old lady out of necessity because of the $4.00 per gallon gas prices we experianced this summer. I do it now because I think it became a habit.



Or maybe you became an old lady?


----------



## wolfman01 (Nov 26, 2008)

My highest mileage ever recorded was on the day I bought the truck 100% highway driving at 55 mph - 26.7 mpg. I'm averaging 22 mpg in my combained city/highway driving environment - when the truck is actually running. I live in a rural area, so I don't have any hardcore city numbers to post.

This is with a 1989 King Cab VG30i V6, auto, and 2wd.


----------



## dkbmcp07 (Feb 22, 2009)

197 HB single cab with 33s, 3' pipes k&n air filter,116k 21 hw, 16 cit1


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

21 mpg combined with cam, headers, exhaust, 80 mph +


----------



## scout (Aug 24, 2007)

1989 D21 five speed manual, standard tires and rims, mostly rural 45 mile commute I average 28mpg at an average speed of about 45mph. Average 25mpg on highway at 65mph doing 250 mile trips.This data is from 6000 miles of driving an engine I just rebuilt.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

scout said:


> 1989 D21 five speed manual, standard tires and rims, mostly rural 45 mile commute I average 28mpg at an average speed of about 45mph. Average 25mpg on highway at 65mph doing 250 mile trips.This data is from 6000 miles of driving an engine I just rebuilt.


 If thats a KA24E i call
:bs:

not possible with this engine.


----------



## scout (Aug 24, 2007)

Peterdaniel said:


> If thats a KA24E i call
> :bs:
> 
> not possible with this engine.


Yea, I guess the other details will put it in perspective; 2.4L Z24i. Nothing in the truck that does not absolutely need to be there weightwise. I am an older man and drive like one.


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

not a little ol lady, just broke.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

TwistedSiblings.com - Twisted MySpace layouts & stickers!


----------



## neonguy (Feb 26, 2009)

*510 Wagon*

I'm looking to buy a 510 Wagon from an older gentleman..It's a beauty.

He says that he hasn't checked MPG in years and can't remember what it gets...

Can anyone here give me a good idea of city/hwy. mpg with this vehicle? 

I have a Dodge Neon that I bought new with 2.0 and 5spd. It gets 31 city/42 hwy. all it's life, after break in. With 114,000 miles on it and original plugs, it still gets that.

Will the 510 get anywhere near that?

Thanks


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

you all make me feel good about my truck. 94 2wd reg bed, reg cab, 235/75/15s.
28 mpg at 65. i average 27.5 with some city and most of the freeway at 70-80.
uncle got 35 mpg out of his 95, bed full of luggage, at 55.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

oh, lowest i ever got for a tank was 23 mpg. average before adding the bigger tires was 26.


----------



## neonguy (Feb 26, 2009)

My Daughter has a Ford Ranger with 2.3 and 5spd...she gets 28-29 hwy. at 65....
I think that truck and the Toyota and Nissan all get about the same mpg with nearly identical equipment...


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

difference is rangers handle better


----------



## neonguy (Feb 26, 2009)

I can attest to that...I drove hers from Oregon to SF and back with two motorcycles in the back on the return trip, and it handled very well!


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

I only get 18 mpg on stock 1997j 4cyl. Mostly highway, flat terrain at 70-75 mph.


----------

